# 2018 Columbia University MFA



## Paralylex (Dec 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

New to the site and yada yada... who is applying to U of C's MFA program?? Submitted my app on Thursday and am ridiculously excited and nervous. Anyone interested in sharing scripts/prompts/films? 

I didn't see any thread for this year, but it might be nice to talk with potential classmates.

Any ideas for potential intro questions or something? Favorite movies/influences seems too easy, but maybe that's not a bad thing. What have you seen recently that you think could change the way you approach film? Recent books you've read recently? How would you describe your approach (classical, realist, formalist, etc.)?


----------



## Operator (Dec 13, 2017)

There's a thread for this here. Columbia University - MFA - Fall 2018


----------



## JA9 (Dec 19, 2017)

Paralylex said:


> Hey guys,... who is applying to U of C's MFA program??



Not to prolong this thread, but are you talking about a different school when you say "U of C?"  One of the cali Universities?


----------



## Operator (Dec 19, 2017)

JA9 said:


> Not to prolong this thread, but are you talking about a different school when you say "U of C?"  One of the cali Universities?


I'm sure U of C was meant to be Columbia University.


----------

